# oil stain from embroidery



## rico4566 (Feb 28, 2013)

got a couple of drops of oil on a comfort colors t-shirt. Any ideas to get out or spot remover? Thanks,


----------



## Luke T (Jan 21, 2010)

We can't even use our spot remover gun on comfort colors, it knocks the dye right out of the shirt. Let me know if you get any good results!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used baking soda with some success. Add some to the spot and brush off with a fine brush (old tooth brush will work) after a few hours. Hopefully the baking soda will absorb the oil. You could try Goo Gone. I haven't used it but the product claims to remove oil stains. If you don't have a sample shirt to practice on then try the inside hem first.


----------



## image builder (Mar 14, 2011)

Use Dawn with a brush and then wash in the washing machine.


----------



## rico4566 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will give these a try.


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Joyce Jagger (the Embroidery Coach) says she uses a topper on most of her designs because if you do get an oil drip, it won't get on the shirt. This may not be practical or cost effective in most cases, but you might want to do it on the first couple of shirts after you've oiled the machine just as a precaution.


----------



## MirrorBall7 (5 mo ago)

WD-40 helps me perfectly with this, or amazon stain remover, which I recently purchased. This Amazon stain remover was created to remove stains from kids' clothes. Still, if I need to get rid of some greasy stain quickly, I use this thing because it is absolutely non-toxic and effective. And, of course, I actively use this stain remover to remove stains from my baby's clothes, which are already 1 year old! Well, okay, I hope my post will be at least a little useful to you. Good luck to you. If there are any questions, then PM me.


----------

